# Could this be the last Empire!!!



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get my good friend Mr. Chuck Harmon to build me one of his epic, legendary Empire aluminum boats. Unbelievable and amazing that one man can build this boat by himself. I am pretty proud of it and want to share some pics with fellow 2coolers.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW beautiful


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Sweet rig!!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I like it too much.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is the console with Waterwolf in the background doing what he does best. Also Chuck and I working on some trolling motor details.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Here is the lean post I had built by Jason at JZ Custom Rails in Kemah. Jason's work is some of the best I have seen.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

All painted and ready to go!!! Of course Waterwolf in the first pic trying to tell Chuck what to do.This was the long awaited day I went to pick up the Empire on the aluminum trailer I ordered from Anthony over at McClain Trailer on I-10 East. The customer service at McClain was above and beyond.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow solid looking rig!


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

The very next Day it went Ed and the guys at Safe Floor who I give extremely positive feedback!!! If you go take some Bud Light with you!! I even done the shelves in the console.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

I had the guys at Northshore Marine do the rigging and wiring. They done a top notch job.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Chuck just installed the capacity plate. Then back to my place to tie up the loose ends.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Finally, GOT IT WET!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! What a beauty. Dang nice rig. Congratulations.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

What an awesome rig - you have every right to be proud of that beauty!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Also looks like it would be the last boat you'll ever need to buy!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

real nice rig david!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Awesome looking rig! Congrats.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Empire*



alant said:


> Also looks like it would be the last boat you'll ever need to buy!


What a Beauty..And lets hope its not the last Chuck will ever build..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

What an awesome boat. Probably the best built aluminum boat around. Congrats!!!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is a beautiful rig. Now break it in with a little fish slime.


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*ALuminum*

I love aluminum boats and ETEC motors. Very nice set up. How does the 150HO push that boat?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice boat that will last a lifetime


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Killer sled! Enjoy!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ThX for Great PHOTOS too


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Niiiice rig. OK, let's here it. How much you got in a masterpiece like this?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome rig!!


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice looking boat.

Question: In the last pic of the boat on the trailer, looking at the transom. What is the long black vertical device mounted at the base of the transom next to the transducer?


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. That 150 is pushing that boat over 50mph. That long black piece on the transom is the structure scan transducer flipped up out of the way.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Empire*

Very nice rig, doesn't get much better than that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Nice Marsh Blaster*

Top Gun of aluminum boats.It's amazing what one man can put together and accomplish single handedly with little assistance. Chuck is a one of a kind boat builder and you should be proud to own one of his custom built marsh/river boats.Hopefully we can break it in right and catch a garfish out of it soon (from Trinity marsh not San Jac river) and get some blood on the Safe Floor. Its a very nice setup and should serve you for many years.Seems that I have seen one similar to it near Gou Hole and Trinity river? Congratulations!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice job!! She is a Beauty


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

He built a couple of his 18ft semi V hulls for two of my brothers back in the mid 90's. They added a tunnel to there's. They were impressive as far as shallow running and were bullet proof.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*could it?*

Dont bet on it being the last...because I had heard this one was suppose to be the last. That was in 2011.Look familiar?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

What size is your boat? Most of the 20' AL boats have the "bath-tub" look but that one looks awesome.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I will admit, I know zip about boats. Just looking at the pictures it seems that these boats have much more bracing than any aluminum boats I have seen. Is that that their selling point? Do they use heavier gauge aluminum? Also, is flotation under the decks?

Appears to be a really well built boat. Glad to see personal handcraft still appreciated. And, you get what you pay for.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That is one of the best Aluminum boats I have seen!! Congrats on a very very nice rig!!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

The building process pics looks like artwork. Congrats !


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The boat looks indestructible.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The boat looks indestructible.


X2, that is one kick *** Aluminum boat!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

What kind of #'s are you getting with the new prop?


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

58 mph


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

You boat looks awesome. 

They will last forever. Here is a picture of my 1992 model. Chuck and I stripped in down and hit it with a coat of new paint, as well as safe floor and a new motor. Should be good for another 22 years.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks bada&$ EmpireBoats...my 1996 Empire was a favorite.it was a fishing machine....catfish, garfish, reds and trouts! and crappie with a little marsh blasting thrown in. Safe floor looks good also.


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a good looking boat you have there Pocket Change.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

These are some nice tin boats. Very nice!


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

Beazwelding after seeing how good your boat turned out I hope I don't regret not beating you to it. Mine looks like a little minow compared to yours.


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am bringing my inshore gear to Houston, I will see you next week!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

lowensome1866 said:


> I am bringing my inshore gear to Houston, I will see you next week!!


Bring your sun screen and a phone finder...cut you off the beverages early this go round.I promise you these two can destroy something on that new empire...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*First trout ever in Empire*

Congratulation to Mr Bez and Mr Gunner for breaking the Empire in right. Left upper San Jac at 0730 and headed south for the ship channel and arrived at spoils about 30mins later. Set up a drift with a light wind at our backs and a incoming tide. No luck after about 15 mins so we cranked up and started looking for bait. Next spot we stopped was the ticket and 2nd cast we all three got Hooked up on trout. Fished the area for another hour and boxed some nice solid trout with one flounder Mr Gunner hooked and didn't even know it. Ran over 80 miles and had a great time putting some fish in the boat for the first time...Broke her in right!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Pic*

Box shot


----------



## Cudakid1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of our 1992 Empire boat. We had Chuck add sponson boxes, pocket tunnel, and raise the transom 5". It is still running strong with the original 130 Yamaha.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Looks good*

If it an be done Chuck can do it. Nice. Hope it takes you places you never have been..Jack her up and don't let off the gas till she stops..Wish I had some when I ran my 18ft a ground in ankle deep water hard sand bottom out of Crazy Cut back in 2010.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow such nice workmanship! To pretty to even use.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Waterwolf, I did the same thing with my 18 ft. Empire modified V at crazy cut in the early 90s. The boat leaned over when it came to a stop. All three of us jumped out, turned it around, and drug it back to deeper water. Went left, should have went right. 

I used that thing all over Luna Madre. That thing would take off in slightly lest than a foot of water if you turned it hard into a circle.

One fine fishing machine. 

Thanks to all for sharing all the pictures. It brings back some good memories.

Shallow


----------



## Cudakid1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

*1992 Empire*

Here are some current photos of our old Empire built in 1992. The boat still has the original paint, engine and jack! We had Chuck add boxes to the transom to help it plane in shallow water. We also added a pocket tunnel and raised the transom 5.5". Our cousin still runs this boat today. We powered it with a 130 Yamaha (1992) and a Bauman four blade chopper prop. Chuck built incredibly durable boats.


----------



## Cudakid1970 (Sep 20, 2011)

I apologize for duplicating my posts! I am re-learning how to post. It seems harder than a few years ago!


----------

